# one of my caribes is very dark



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i have a 7'' caribe and it is very dark and it no longer has white on its tail i did not think that it was completly mature yet and i did not think that they breed when they r sub adults it is gettin very aggressive what should i do should i keep it in the tank or should i take it out i do not see any eggs in there yet i am worried about it i am not sure i even want them to breed i do not have any money for another tank to place the eggs


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

im in the same boat as u. i have a tank for the eggs / fry but i am not 100% sure of the situation.. some people are saying that the darkness can b attributed to stress and heightened aggression and sum say its due to breeding.. so what im going to do is wait it out and let the p's get used to their new home and once summer comes i may do like frank and try to simulate the dry season and all that stuff but for now ill let nature take its course. hopefully all goes well for u and ill try to keep u posted if i get mor einfo

RB


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i would almost rather them not breed i am busy enough right now i dont know if i have the time to take care of the eggs it would be cool dont get me wrong but i dont think that i would be able to take care of them properly


----------

